# Ola not charging for first 2 minutes of trip in Perth, Sydney and Melbourne?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Ola rate card for each of Melbourne, Perth and Sydney includes under the details of Ride Time Charges the annotation: 'First 2 mins ride time is FREE!'

There's no equivalent annotation for the rate cards for other Australian cities in which Ola operates.

The rate cards for all Australian cities are available via the Ola passenger app.










Above: rate card for Perth. There is an equivalent statement about the first two minutes being free in the Sydney and Melbourne rate cards.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

There are some other aspects of the Ola rates cards worthy of comment.

(1) There is a statement that 'taxes are payable in addition to ride fare'.

The fares as quoted don't include GST. This practice does not comply with Australian law: https://www.accc.gov.au/business/pricing-surcharging/displaying-prices.

(2) There is also a reference to a 'hub fee': 'Public transport hub (location convenience) fee is applicable for pickups and drops at special zones in the city, e.g. railway stations'.

I don't know if Ola is in practice charging this 'hub fee' or how much it is or what counts as 'in the city'.

(3) Ola doesn't refer to a booking fee but in practice charges riders a booking fee of 50 cents (no doubt 55 cents once GST is factored in).


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Ola is crap, doesn't belong here, app doesn't work correctly. Logs off drivers for there 3rd world app issues at no control to the drivers.
No offices here and they just hide in the shadows.
Different drivers and cars rock up. Take there free promotion money and send them back to India.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

The rates listed in the app don't include GST.

Full rate card for Australia below, with GST included.

This is downloaded from their website.

For Sydney, that "Taxes are payable in addition" comprises:

- the GST on the fare
- the 55c booking fee
- the $1.10 taxi Passenger Service Levy (the taxi slush fund), which isn't listed on the rate card at all
- the 10c per km CTP premium, which isn't listed on the rate card at all

The last three are the same as Uber and Taxify.


----------

